# 'Insteada' Nationals Chime In page



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I am working on completing the official registartion forms and rules for the field shoot to be held on the July 30/31 weekend and was wondering who is planning to attend??? Remember this is a two day event (28 & 14 Sat./ 28 Sun) and you must shoot both days to count towards awards or $$$. We will take one day shooters if space permits. 
I just wanted to know what kind of response we will be getting from the AT crowd so I can make up enough mailings. It can be printed off of our website too (after 5/1) but some prefer mailed app's.
Just let me know who is planning to attend?? THANKS!!!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Oh yeah, I will be shooting UNL 'AA'


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

I'll be there.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Good to hear, maybe we will be paired together again??


----------



## weller (Dec 24, 2006)

I'll be there again.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

You should shoot for $$$ this year


----------



## alan_gruver (Feb 11, 2003)

would like to attend this year!


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Ummm...Yup, I'll be there!!


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

Pennysdad and I will be there


----------



## crag (Dec 6, 2002)

I will be there.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

All good to hear!!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

If any of you shooters are golfers and want to bring your sticks I would be interested in going Saturday.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Keep them coming guys


----------



## nekro_letum (May 31, 2007)

Intending on shooting. Waiting on the packet in the mail...


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Mailings go out the first week of May.


----------



## nekro_letum (May 31, 2007)

Awesome!! Thanks!


----------



## bowhunter2232 (Jan 5, 2009)

Planning on shooting again this year hope to bring my son along also.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

FYI- We have a 28 target Field shoot the May 14/15th weekend with casual registration from 7-11am each day. Cost is only $8 per round.
Good way to get to know our course for those shooting the 'Insteada'


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Registration packets are almost ready, I will have them at Ephrata this weekend for you local guys. There should be something posted here Monday.
Send me a PM with your email if you would like something sent directly to you. Thanks!!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Packets are ready to go email me at [email protected] and I will forward the info to you.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Go to www.lancasterarcheryclub.com to download a Registration packet.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Received LOTS of compliments on the course this past weekend, good scores were shot too!!


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

I will be there shooting ..........the targets


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

RatherBArchery said:


> Received LOTS of compliments on the course this past weekend, good scores were shot too!!


the coarse was awesome, I wish I could have shot better


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Our sidehill targets are tough!!


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

RatherBArchery said:


> Our sidehill targets are tough!!


field is a new game for me, I didnt hit some of the easier shots. i usually do ok on the side hill shots and struggle on the ones you gotta get


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Just turn off that dam sprinkler system!! Then again, maybe I'll pay extra for ya to turn it back on!!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

The only 'Easy' shots I missed (less that 32 yards) were ones that kicked out off other arrows, and I was even shooting 2 and 2 on the shorter stuff. Bent two pins and busted 4 nocks and I was the only one shooting at those spots I will accept bent pins if I am shooting well!! 


LHpuncher said:


> field is a new game for me, I didnt hit some of the easier shots. i usually do ok on the side hill shots and struggle on the ones you gotta get


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I am starting to think we live in Seattle or the rain forest??!! I can not keep after my yard, need to bag it everytime I cut this spring. I better not hear the words DROUGHT this summer. I have a golf outing to play in Sunday after I shoot Hemlock, that benefits Cancer research, hope the rain holds off!!


archerpap said:


> Just turn off that dam sprinkler system!! Then again, maybe I'll pay extra for ya to turn it back on!!


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

RatherBArchery said:


> The only 'Easy' shots I missed (less that 32 yards) were ones that kicked out off other arrows, and I was even shooting 2 and 2 on the shorter stuff. Bent two pins and busted 4 nocks and I was the only one shooting at those spots I will accept bent pins if I am shooting well!!


no doubt about it I will trade nocks and pins for 5's, kinda like a baseball player will trade a broken bat for a hit


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

archerpap said:


> Just turn off that dam sprinkler system!! Then again, maybe I'll pay extra for ya to turn it back on!!


i brought up the idea of a dome a few years ago can you beleive no one liked the idea of it


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

My father ended up with a huge rubber sign from Cabela's but I am affraid that would not even cover our practice area 
Maybe Jerry Jones would hook us up???


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Who else is coming to the 'Insteada'???????????????????????


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

RatherBArchery said:


> Who else is coming to the 'Insteada'???????????????????????


Thinking about it.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Carpool and bring some friends


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

RatherBArchery said:


> Carpool and bring some friends


:thumb:


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

RatherBArchery said:


> Carpool and bring some friends


You are giving him WAY too much credit....


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

OK, some folks you know who would wear bags over there heads while riding in the car with you. Is that better  LOL


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

It is not beyond the realm of possibility that a group from NC could make the trek up. Not sure yet, but it is a possibility.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

That would be GREAT, keep me posted. I am sure you would enjoy the course and we have some stiff competition up here too!!!


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

The competition is ALWAYS stiff when you suck.:embara:


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Then you would be my competition


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Spoon13 said:


> It is not beyond the realm of possibility that a group from NC could make the trek up. Not sure yet, but it is a possibility.


This is what I like to hear. I've already got the time booked off. Just trying to round up some others to make the trip with me.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Would anyone planning to attend be interested in a Saturday Post Round 'Insteada' party/cookout, of course a small fee may be required to cover food and beverages.
Thinking this may be a good excuse to sit around and talk archery. Thoughts???


----------



## nekro_letum (May 31, 2007)

RatherBArchery said:


> Would anyone planning to attend be interested in a Saturday Post Round 'Insteada' party/cookout, of course a small fee may be required to cover food and beverages.
> Thinking this may be a good excuse to sit around and talk archery. Thoughts???


If I can make it out, I would be in for a cook out.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Remember gang this is a PRE-Registration event, PLEASE send in those registration forms with payment so we do not have a bunch of paper work at the last minute. 
Thanks!!


----------

